# Ohlins Coilovers R34 /R35



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We have just added Ohlins fantastic range of coilover kits to the web shop.
Undoubtedly some of the best suspension for mixture of road and track driving. All customers that we have supplied have been blown away with the compliance on the road and positive feeling on the track. 
Please give us a shout with any enquiries. *

R35 Kits:Ohlins Coilover Set Nissan GTR R35 :: Sumo Power

R34 Kits:Ohlins Coilover Set Nissan Skyline GTR R34 :: Sumo Power


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Some great feedback on these dampers.


----------

